# On Fat People



## dfens (Oct 9, 2016)

I have nothing against the obese, per say.  Believe me when I say that I'm quite lazy when it comes to exercise, and I enjoy food as much as the next guy.

But the point is, that fat people should recognize the consequences of their actions, and not expect the rest of us to love and celebrate and help them.  This makes no sense.  They were gluttonous, they refused to restrain their appetites while the rest of us did.

So yes, I do have a problem with all of these fat people taking up so much space everywhere, and driving up healthcare costs etc.  They just persist and persist in their obesity, like kings.  The rest of us are the healthy peons who serve them.

Well, no more from me.  I don't hate you, but I'm not helping you anymore.  My life does not consist in always helping fat people, anymore than I'm interested in always being there for the drunk alcoholics, smokers, and people who engage in risky behaviors.  I'm not interested in this "everyone is special" "we are all awesome" BS.  You make the choices and live or die by them.  I'm interested in healthy, normal people who can help themselves.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 9, 2016)

Fat people smell like rotten mayo and sweat in the Winter.

Disgusting.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 9, 2016)

dfens said:


> ...... *fat people* ..... were gluttonous, *they refused to restrain their appetites* while the rest of us did. ......   *You make the choices *and live or die by them.  I'm interested in healthy, normal people who can help themselves.


Are you the same person who said that homosexuals *CHOSE* to be gay?


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Oct 9, 2016)

dfens said:


> I have nothing against the obese, per say.  Believe me when I say that I'm quite lazy when it comes to exercise, and I enjoy food as much as the next guy.
> 
> But the point is, that fat people should recognize the consequences of their actions, and not expect the rest of us to love and celebrate and help them.  This makes no sense.  They were gluttonous, they refused to restrain their appetites while the rest of us did.
> 
> ...



Really? I suspect you are just looking for an excuse to be nasty to other people. Whoever told you it was okay for you to make "lifestyle" choices for others? In the end we all are headed for the same destination: death. While we live let us live!


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 9, 2016)

I, myself am fat. And I'm basically Vercingetorixn reborn.


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 9, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> I, myself am fat. And I'm basically Vercingetorixn reborn.


Didn't you used to call yourself *"Christmas Goose"*?


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 9, 2016)

dfens said:


> I have nothing against the obese, per say.  Believe me when I say that I'm quite lazy when it comes to exercise, and I enjoy food as much as the next guy.
> 
> But the point is, that fat people should recognize the consequences of their actions, and not expect the rest of us to love and celebrate and help them.  This makes no sense.  They were gluttonous, they refused to restrain their appetites while the rest of us did.
> 
> ...


I don't think obesity should be celebrated and don't believe in 'fat acceptance.'  Being obese is unhealthy and usually (if not always) is a result of bad habits, habits that are harmful to your health. But, if we are to express disapproval of obesity, we must also express disapproval of smoking, heavy drinking, and other unhealthful habits.  Those also result in higher health care costs.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 9, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> dfens said:
> 
> 
> > I have nothing against the obese, per say.  Believe me when I say that I'm quite lazy when it comes to exercise, and I enjoy food as much as the next guy.
> ...


It is a misstatement of fact that following a healthful lifestyle means you aren't 'living.'  Life is better if you feel better; food and drink that promote good health are just as good as other kinds of food, and they make you feel healthier and stronger.

Much of the problem, especially for Americans, is over eating and eating a lot of junk food. People in other countries eat more reasonable portions. The French eat a lot of butter, cream, sugar, etc., and drink regularly. But they eat smaller portions and take regular exercise as part of their daily lives. They lead perhaps fuller lives than Americans and are healthier and live longer.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 9, 2016)

dfens said:


> I have nothing against the obese, per say.  Believe me when I say that I'm quite lazy when it comes to exercise, and I enjoy food as much as the next guy.
> 
> But the point is, that fat people should recognize the consequences of their actions, and not expect the rest of us to love and celebrate and help them.  This makes no sense.  They were gluttonous, they refused to restrain their appetites while the rest of us did.
> 
> ...



Democrats and Democrat Lites want their peons coddled.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 9, 2016)

Fat people endlessly circle the parking lot looking for a spot ten feet closer thus causing even MORE damage to the environment. I see it all the time.

I park far away and walk.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 9, 2016)

Fat people are disgusting. Most especially fat women. BBW my ass! I can tell just by looking at you that you're a lazy fucking slob.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 9, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> dfens said:
> 
> 
> > I have nothing against the obese, per say.  Believe me when I say that I'm quite lazy when it comes to exercise, and I enjoy food as much as the next guy.
> ...



This is interesting.  Being fat is not live and let live, because everybody around a fat person must live and work around her/his fatness.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 9, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > dfens said:
> ...



I can tell you from here in France, that you are absolutely right with your point.  Everyone can spot an American tourist a mile away here.  And that is not because the outfit.  

It appears that Americans, especially American women, have now been castrated.  They are unable to control anything in their lives, the American chemical food just flows through them daily, they can't get out of their cars, they have no time for anything, they are constantly stressed nervously, so they demand even more food, preferable chemical food.  And most of all, American women are proud of this.


----------



## Eloy (Oct 9, 2016)

It is wrong to make fun of typical Americans simply because they have hormonal problems.





Americans from the Deep South


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 9, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> dfens said:
> 
> 
> > I have nothing against the obese, per say.  Believe me when I say that I'm quite lazy when it comes to exercise, and I enjoy food as much as the next guy.
> ...



Why do you have to express disapproval at everything if you choose to disapprove one thing?  I don't understand your logic.  

By the way, fat acceptance is a very deeply engrained and belligerent dogma in American society.  An American friend showed me one of her clinical psychology research paper references, and one of them wrote, that the American national physical health body mass index system needs to be modified and advertised differently.  The paper argued that women should be happier when fat, and that men are manipulated into unhappiness when they are not attracted to fat women.  

This is unhealthy the same way as homosexuality and is forced down the throat of the entire world, every country, as part of worldwide Americanization.  So France too has an increasingly difficult problem protecting its girls.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 9, 2016)

Eloy said:


> It is wrong to make fun of typical Americans simply because they have hormonal problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a mutant attack zombie movie.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 9, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > dfens said:
> ...


Ain't this the truth! Talk about some bullshit...? How about when you hook up with a woman who is very attractive, fall in love, and all that shit; only to have her plump out; then bitch at you when things just don't feel the same... No shit! It's not the same. You got fat, and lazy! I can literally tell my exes relationship status from nothing more than a recent photo. She slims down to looking downright hot, when on the prowl. When she feels comfortable in the relationship, she starts packing on the fat like there's a famine coming. What the fuck? And it seems to be this way with the majority of women.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 9, 2016)

Vastator said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



What scares me is that this specifically American behavior and the related chemicals is now exported to all other countries.  I don't know about the Americans, but we don't want to put women on the endangered species list.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 9, 2016)

Our fat broads get demoted to "slam pig" status. We pawn them off onto the blacks. It's a win-win. Moth to a flame. We get rid of our fatties, the groids "git dem a white girl"; And society wins as we breed out the ferals.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 9, 2016)

Vastator said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


The theory behind an attractive woman getting fat after marriage is that the man is not satisfying her sexually. I guarantee you that if a woman is sexually satisfied, feels sexy because of the way her man treats her, feels womanly all the time, etc.,she will not get fat. Food is a source of solace and comfort. If she is satisfied by her man, if she feels sensual and that her man longs for her sexually, she will not be looking for comfort or solace in food.  When I see a fat married woman (or fat woman in a long term relationship), my belief is that he is not satisfying her sexually.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 9, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


That's "A" theory by the way. Yours perhaps?

Though it is possible. Women do tend to tire of the same-old, same old... That's why they have a tendency to cheat as frequently as they do. So I can see your point. It could be partly a coping strategy, forcing themselves to be "faithful", when they really want some new dick, yet another source of attention for validation; and in response to their frustration they over eat... Very likely... Good point.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 9, 2016)

Vastator said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


I wasn't talking about them needing variety or a different man. When people get into a settled relationship, sex can become mundane.  The man just wants to get off and doesn't put the romance or effort into it from before they settled down.  The woman then is not getting satisfied sexually. Men also tend to totally lapse in the romance department of the relationship, once the deal is sealed.  All in all, the woman doesn't feel the desire for her from her man and goes to food for solace and comfort. Food replaces sex.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 9, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Possible. But again. Women also stop "trying" once they land the fish. I guess that's human nature across the board. Many girls will stop at next to nothing to "land" the object of their desire. They'll do shit that would make the Devil blush. Not quite so adventurous once they've secured half of the man's financial assets.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 9, 2016)

Eloy said:


> It is wrong to make fun of typical Americans simply because they have hormonal problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Golly Elroy, y'all posted family photos and couldn't find a fat yankee? 

I'm calling for a fat tax. If we are going to be collectivists then everyone needs to pony up.


----------



## Defiant1 (Oct 9, 2016)

I thought our bodies are our choice....


----------



## Vastator (Oct 9, 2016)

Defiant1 said:


> I thought our bodies are our choice....


Choices have consequences...


----------



## Defiant1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Vastator said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought our bodies are our choice....
> ...



I will die, happily, with my choices.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 9, 2016)

Defiant1 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


That's all that really matters. Isn't it?


----------



## Defiant1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Vastator said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Not to liberals who want to control other people's lives because their own lives are so miserable.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 9, 2016)

Liberals are a disease.


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't give two shits what a person does to their own body, as long as others aren't made to pay for his bad choices.

A concept lost on all collectivist nanny staters.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 9, 2016)

Vastator said:


> Our fat broads get demoted to "slam pig" status. We pawn them off onto the blacks.


Blax and Illegal Aliens.
Then we go overseas and get wimmen who don't think femininity is a weakness. Its a win-win.
My wife is slim, feminine and owns her own business that she started herself.


----------



## rdean (Oct 9, 2016)

dfens said:


> I have nothing against the obese, per say.  Believe me when I say that I'm quite lazy when it comes to exercise, and I enjoy food as much as the next guy.
> 
> But the point is, that fat people should recognize the consequences of their actions, and not expect the rest of us to love and celebrate and help them.  This makes no sense.  They were gluttonous, they refused to restrain their appetites while the rest of us did.
> 
> ...


Crispie isn't "people".

He's a Republican.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Oct 9, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > dfens said:
> ...



So? Other people should only look and act in a manner that makes you happy? I don't think so.


----------



## fbj (Oct 9, 2016)

dfens said:


> I have nothing against the obese, per say.  Believe me when I say that I'm quite lazy when it comes to exercise, and I enjoy food as much as the next guy.
> 
> But the point is, that fat people should recognize the consequences of their actions, and not expect the rest of us to love and celebrate and help them.  This makes no sense.  They were gluttonous, they refused to restrain their appetites while the rest of us did.
> 
> ...



You are talking about FAT WOMEN

fat men don't act like that


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Oct 9, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > dfens said:
> ...



So you import Muslims. Good thinking (not).


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 9, 2016)

I have seen stupid threads in my time. But this is by far the stupidest. 

Bigots being bigoted. And straight up stupid as well. Big surprise...


----------



## Vastator (Oct 9, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> I have seen stupid threads in my time. But this is by far the stupidest.
> 
> Bigots being bigoted. And straight up stupid as well. Big surprise...


Says the fat girl... Big surprise.


----------



## fbj (Oct 9, 2016)

Vastator said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen stupid threads in my time. But this is by far the stupidest.
> ...




And she probably only wants to date a skinny man


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 9, 2016)

eflatminor said:


> I don't give two shits what a person does to their own body, as long as others aren't made to pay for his bad choices.
> 
> A concept lost on all collectivist nanny staters.


Then don't allow them to get fat.  Fatsos are a cost to everyone in more than one way.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 9, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...



I think you are wrong because physically all bodies are connected.  You don't want them to infect you.  They do must look and act human, not pigs.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 9, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



No because the Muslims use their burkas to get fat.  They haven't quite beat the Americans just yet, although the Palestinians are rumored to be even fatter.  What would it take to get Americans out of their cars and shop scooters, and make them walk a few yards?  Oh I remember, that invades their right to choose to be fat.  Hehehe.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 9, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> I have seen stupid threads in my time. But this is by far the stupidest.
> 
> Bigots being bigoted. And straight up stupid as well. Big surprise...



Okay, here is a thought exercise for you.  Can you find another way to express yourself than being fat like a pig?


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 9, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen stupid threads in my time. But this is by far the stupidest.
> ...


There is no cure for stupidity, and for that I'm sorry.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 9, 2016)

He could actually be my brother! It's uncanny.


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 9, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > I don't give two shits what a person does to their own body, as long as others aren't made to pay for his bad choices.
> ...



Only when government forces the redistribution of wealth.  Outside that, there is no cost to anyone that hasn't voluntarily taken on that burden.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 9, 2016)

On a fat person?

 Don't knock it if you've never tried it.  Looks like a whole lotta fun


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 10, 2016)

eflatminor said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



But the insurance cartels will always drive the government into redistributing all costs, including healthcare for fatsos, like they do with mortgages, because your credit profile tells them that you can pay what they can't.  Good for market capitalization, bad for your pocket, and especially bad for your eyes.


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 10, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Best double check that first sentence.  Over-the-top hyperbole.

First, there is no insurance cartel.  Second, insurance carriers have NO ability to force wealth redistribution for "all costs".  Lastly, those same companies are bailing out of Obamacare, and fast.

No, it's government that distorts the markets, not companies.  Whatever the level of cronyism, it could not exist without a meddler in government with the power to force compliance from the taxpayers.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Oct 10, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Then your actual complaint is with the insurance cartels and the government isn't it?


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 10, 2016)

eflatminor said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



In this age of no more banking secrecy, the government is reduced to an automatic underwriter.  So who controls the government?  It must be those that have more money than the government.  And those are never businesses that believe in market economy.  I don't believe in market economy either.  It is all consolidated and closely controlled by the select insider corporations.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 10, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


No, because they don't do their jobs.  I want them to stop wasting my premiums on fatso support and give me real service with my money thus spared.


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## koshergrl (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## 9thIDdoc (Oct 11, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Wrong. Your premiums are a result of your contract with your insurer.


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 11, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



If you don't believe in a market economy, you must therefore believe in the allocation of resources by central planners.  There is no alternative.  

Pass.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 11, 2016)

eflatminor said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Yes and it's called price fixing, market differentiation, and law making, pretty much everything that the US government's controlling corporations write.  In the Soviet Union, the central allocation of resources was done in the name of the state.  In America, it is done by private corporations/banks in the name of delivering you better privatized services.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 11, 2016)

9thIDdoc said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > 9thIDdoc said:
> ...


No, because it is the 3rd party paying system that forces me to contact the insurer.  If it was just between women and their doctors, there would be a lot less fat women.  3rd party payee systems such as insurers and such, always put an end to market economy, because they create artificial demand.  But more importantly they create an excuse to be fat like a pig.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 11, 2016)

koshergrl said:


>



What if soy lent green is people who deserve it?


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 11, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Good luck with that comrade.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 11, 2016)

anotherlife post: 15512297 said:
			
		

> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Everybody deserves it, weirdo. It's not our place to decide when. 
Obviously you have weirdo issues so onto ignore you go.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 11, 2016)

The whole premise behind communism is giving people the right to dictate to others how to live, and to kill them if they complain.

Foul, disgusting, covetous and depraved  people yearn for communism.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 11, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> The whole premise behind communism is giving people the right to dictate to others how to live, and to kill them if they complain.
> 
> Foul, disgusting, covetous and depraved  people yearn for communism.


This is funny because this comes from koshergirl.  Hehehe.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 11, 2016)

eflatminor said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Yes, I know.  Americans  proudly defend their freedom to get fat against any doctor's advice, by getting twice as fat.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 11, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Communist pigs insist that everybody receive state mandated insurance...

Then want to use it to justify killing off old people, fat people, addicted people, poor people....

Gee nobody saw that coming.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 11, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Was I not supposed to be on your ignore list above?  Hehehe.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 11, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> dfens said:
> 
> 
> > I have nothing against the obese, per say.  Believe me when I say that I'm quite lazy when it comes to exercise, and I enjoy food as much as the next guy.
> ...


Isn't Conservatism all about personal freedom?  I guess not!  According to the contemporary Cinservative one is not free to be obese, disabled, homosexual, in charge of one's own body(including your reproductive system)

The contemporary Conservative is gleefully judgemental and sneeringly contemptuous of any of their fellow citizens who do not fit into the narrow template of tolerance they so resentfully impose.

Are you proud of this behavior?  You must be as it is the same behavior exhibited by your political hero, the huckster buffoon Donald Trump.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 11, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


you are not relevant enough to waste the effort.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 11, 2016)

Nosmo King said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > dfens said:
> ...



Nice demagoguery there, dude.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 11, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > The whole premise behind communism is giving people the right to dictate to others how to live, and to kill them if they complain.
> ...


I know. I about shit, when I clicked agree on one of her posts...


----------



## Vastator (Oct 11, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Women lie.


----------



## dblack (Oct 11, 2016)

dfens said:


> I have nothing against the obese, per say.  Believe me when I say that I'm quite lazy when it comes to exercise, and I enjoy food as much as the next guy.
> 
> But the point is, that fat people should recognize the consequences of their actions, and not expect the rest of us to love and celebrate and help them.  This makes no sense.  They were gluttonous, they refused to restrain their appetites while the rest of us did.
> 
> ...



You're taking a courageous stand!


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 12, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Their body, their right.  Pass on your Marxist nonsense.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 12, 2016)

eflatminor said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


He's okay with the state paying for abortions, vd treatment, and sex changes. 
But doesn't want fat people to get treatment. 

Typical.


----------



## norwegen (Oct 12, 2016)

dfens said:


> I have nothing against the obese, per say.  Believe me when I say that I'm quite lazy when it comes to exercise, and I enjoy food as much as the next guy.
> 
> But the point is, that fat people should recognize the consequences of their actions, and not expect the rest of us to love and celebrate and help them.  This makes no sense.  They were gluttonous, they refused to restrain their appetites while the rest of us did.
> 
> ...


We wouldn't drive up health costs for everyone else if Democrats and liberals didn't feel the need to redistribute wealth all the time.  My fatness and I would be perfectly content taking care of ourselves.

Blame liberals, not us.


----------



## norwegen (Oct 12, 2016)

Mad Scientist said:


> Fat people smell like rotten mayo and sweat in the Winter.
> 
> Disgusting.


Now you're just trying to make me hungry.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 12, 2016)

eflatminor said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Okay, so would you like to be a pigly communist, or a fat pig?  

Your body is not yours, never has been.  Even when we cut off your dick in the gulag.  

Your body belongs to the following entities.  Inland revenue, employer sponsored care, city bus and airliner seat pricing, Monsanto chemicals, your dog.  I pity your dog.


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 13, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



So now you're a troll and a Marxist. 

Color me shocked...


----------



## dblack (Oct 13, 2016)

eflatminor said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



I think it's more than just trolling. This is a common view of many statists - namely the idea that economic power is the same as state power, with state power being preferable (in their view) because they think "we the people" can control it. Of course, economic power isn't the same; Monsanto can't arrest you if you defy them. This is their conceit and it needs to be called out clearly.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 13, 2016)

eflatminor said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



But you need the sate.  Of course many people around the world can function with minimal or zero state interference, but not Americans.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 13, 2016)

dblack said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Then imagine this.  The state is gone.  Now suddenly you need to wipe your ass but it is so fat that you can't reach it.  It is only the state that can reach it for you, but it is gone.  Now what will you do?  

It is a theoretical fact, that you can principally elect and unelect state officials.  But you can't do this with Monsanto and Goldman Sachs.  In practice, there is no difference because private cash of big business directs your votes and thinking,  so, what do you want to call out?  That there is no freedom?  And no free market?  You feel the freest, when you do what someone convinced you to do, in other words, you are the least free when you falsely believe that you are free.  (Bismarck paraphrased.). Was that your point?


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 13, 2016)

OH before I forget, the fatsos victimize all around who are not fat.  Also, fatsos have the typical American junkie logic, that it is other people and the spoon that makes them fat.  Hehehe.


----------



## dblack (Oct 13, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Then imagine this.  The state is gone.  Now suddenly you need to wipe your ass but it is so fat that you can't reach it.  It is only the state that can reach it for you, but it is gone.  Now what will you do?



Wow. Food for thought, indeed.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 13, 2016)

It's okay to say it.  Fat people are disgusting


----------



## dblack (Oct 13, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> It's okay to say it.  Fat people are disgusting



Another bold and righteous soul, taking a stand! 

You know, before this thread I - like most of us - saw fat people as admirable and heroic. But now that I think about, they are kind of gross.

There oughta be a law.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 13, 2016)

dblack said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > It's okay to say it.  Fat people are disgusting
> ...



I never said they didn't have a right to be a fat, disgusting pig.  Just saying they should realize their appearance is repulsive.


----------



## dblack (Oct 13, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Exactly. And you're helping to make them more aware of that fact. So many of them just don't get it. The truth is a hard sell, but if you have the courage of your convictions, you can do it!


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 13, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Nobody's calling for anarchy.  Nice red herring.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 14, 2016)

eflatminor said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


But you do because only in the famine of anarchy is your fatness the biggest survival ticket.


----------



## dblack (Oct 14, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Then imagine this.  The state is gone.  Now suddenly you need to wipe your ass but it is so fat that you can't reach it.  It is only the state that can reach it for you, but it is gone.  Now what will you do?



I'm still curious about this government ass-wiping program. I had no idea such a thing existed. Overall, how would you rate the service? Do you get a kiss as well?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 14, 2016)

If people want to eat themselves to death, fine.  Just charge them a higher premium for their health related issues.  It's done to smokers, why not fat people?


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 14, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> If people want to eat themselves to death, fine.  Just charge them a higher premium for their health related issues.  It's done to smokers, why not fat people?


Added complication: the fatsos eat their relatives to death first before they eat themselves to death.


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 15, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



I'm going to stop feeding the troll now...


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 15, 2016)

Some people are obese because they eat junk food. Other are obese because of some hormonal dysfunction.
In both case you should never judge people for what they are.
Appearance is nothing


----------



## fbj (Oct 16, 2016)

But why is fat bitches on dating sites?   Not the ones who are a few extra pounds overweight, the ones who are EXTREMELY OVERWEIGHT.    What man is going on a date with a extremely obese woman unless he is retarded?


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 16, 2016)

Some people love who is overweight even those who are extremely overweight


----------



## fbj (Oct 16, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Some people love who is overweight even those who are extremely overweight



Everyone is not qualified for romance


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 16, 2016)

why?


----------



## fbj (Oct 16, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> why?




Because if you are FAT and UGLY who the fuck is going to be seen with you in public??


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 16, 2016)

If you're in love you don't care what other people think.
I've seen ugly or overweight people with beautiful partners!
Ok maybe sometimes the money was the real reason, but not always


----------



## fbj (Oct 16, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> If you're in love you don't care what other people think.
> I've seen ugly or overweight people with beautiful partners!
> Ok maybe sometimes the money was the real reason, but not always



I gain nothing from being in public with a FAT UGLY women


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 16, 2016)

If you're in love you don't need to gain anything from being in public with her!
But you gain affection from your woman


----------



## fbj (Oct 16, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> If you're in love you don't need to gain anything from being in public with her!
> But you gain affection from your woman




FAT Ugly women are not allowed in my apartment, it's on the lease


----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 16, 2016)

Fat is a rather broad description, no pun intended. I assume we are talking about individuals that oscillate as the walk. That is very unhealthy. They get that way for a variety of reasons and it is not always laziness. Mental and self esteem issues are also factors.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2016)

I don't really feel comfortable with forcing people to be healthy.  If someone wants to be fat, then so be it, but don't complain when you feel sick all the time or you ache all the time.  That's what is going to happen when you carry around all that extra weight, and it also affects your other important bodily systems.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 19, 2016)

I like fat women.  Heat in the winter.  Shade in the summer.


----------



## fbj (Oct 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I don't really feel comfortable with forcing people to be healthy.  If someone wants to be fat, then so be it, but don't complain when you feel sick all the time or you ache all the time.  That's what is going to happen when you carry around all that extra weight, and it also affects your other important bodily systems.




I like a woman with a fat juicy ass


----------



## dfens (Oct 19, 2016)

My main point with this thread being that fat people have broken the social contract.  By choosing to gorge and gorge on food, they have basically chosen greed over the rest of us.

This is no different from a corrupt corporation or politician, or criminals, etc.  By the way there is a lot of this in the world if you haven't figured it out already.  Basically, people filling themselves with money on the rest of our backs.

With fat people, it's food.  So, that's why I'm not helping them anymore.  Our society is corrupt top to bottom, the last thing I need is to waste my time with fat people.  If you are fat, I have no interest in you at all.  If you are normal weight and healthy, yes, we can talk.  But even that's not enough, you have to be a decent, honest human being for me to have any interest in you.


----------



## dblack (Oct 20, 2016)

dfens said:


> My main point with this thread being that fat people have broken the social contract.  By choosing to gorge and gorge on food, they have basically chosen greed over the rest of us.



If we brought back slavery we could deal with the problem properly.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 20, 2016)

fbj said:


> But why is fat bitches on dating sites?   Not the ones who are a few extra pounds overweight, the ones who are EXTREMELY OVERWEIGHT.    What man is going on a date with a extremely obese woman unless he is retarded?


Fat women are black man kryptonite.


----------



## dblack (Oct 20, 2016)

dblack said:


> dfens said:
> 
> 
> > My main point with this thread being that fat people have broken the social contract.  By choosing to gorge and gorge on food, they have basically chosen greed over the rest of us.
> ...



We can just take fat people, and anyone else who doesn't measure up to the "social contract", and make them slaves until they work off the cost of their transgressions.


----------



## longknife (Oct 20, 2016)

dfens said:


> I have nothing against the obese, per say.  Believe me when I say that I'm quite lazy when it comes to exercise, and I enjoy food as much as the next guy.
> 
> But the point is, that fat people should recognize the consequences of their actions, and not expect the rest of us to love and celebrate and help them.  This makes no sense.  They were gluttonous, they refused to restrain their appetites while the rest of us did.
> 
> ...



We don't ask for your help!

I'm way overweight now and hate every second of it. I WILL do something to take care of it but that's MY problem, not yours.


----------

